# Help in restarting a rumen



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have a full sized LaMancha doe that got the barber pole worms. She had bad diarrhea, but after a couple doses of kaopectate, I think I have that under control. Fecal showed a large amount of BP worms so I hit her with Quest plus.
Needless to say, it stripped her rumen of all of it's good stuff. 

She is eating like a horse, but still has the sunken in sides and her rumen is not getting full so I am thinking it has been compromised. What is the best way to kick it back in gear?

I do not have the CD axitoxin. What I have done so far was to give her a dose of MOM, lots of probitics and have given her fortified B complex injections. 

I have lost several goats to the BP worms this year. I sure do not want this girl to be another. Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give her dark beer that is warm. The other option is a rumen bolus that only has bacteria and yeast in it.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Give her dark beer that is warm. The other option is a rumen bolus that only has bacteria and yeast in it.


Interesting...the whole can of beer?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have given a whole bottle no problem.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

6 oz dark room temp beer is usually the dose. Daily Probiotics and daily b complex wouldn't hurt as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Steal some cud if you can from a healthy goat. A wooden popsicle stick or small spatula work well. If you use your fingers swipe from top to bottom along the outside of their teeth and be careful not to get your finger caught.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Should have asked first, have you seen her chewing her cud?

If so, then she just needs supportive therapy. Probiotics and B-complex to help her rumen till it stabilizes better.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We just bought a doe that had severe barberpole issue. We worked her with quest and now we are working on her. 

She is a nubian. About 35-40 lbs under weight. What we actually did was give 4 gram copper bolus. The next day we dosed with quest at 1 cc per 100 pounds. Also gave B-Complex. 

The next day she was extremely sunken in very rough looking. But she was still eating and drinking and minimally chewing cud. We started her on red cell at 6 cc per 100 lbs and 5 grams probiotics daily. And B- complex 3 cc per 100lbs. (My B- Complex has higher doses of thiamine so if yours has the lower dose then dose at 6cc per 100lbs) We did this for seven days. After seven days we stopped probiotics and B- complex. We are continuing red cell due to get eye lids being stark white.

Red cell works better than plain iron due to it having multiple ingredients to help build blood cells. Pig iron lacks the other ingredients and can lead to iron toxicity if not carefully.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

I gave her a can of warm dark beer. She loved it! Needless to say, she got the runs again today. :-( Gave her another dose of Kaopectate.
I have not seen her chew any cud yet. I did go ahead and give her a copper bolus and some yogurt. 
I tried stealing cud once before and made the mistake of using my fingers. My mistake! My finger still hurts every time I think about that. LOL

I will continue to with the supportive care and I will add redcell tomorrow. I sure hope I can bounce her back. I have lost too many goats to barber pole worms this year.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Warm dark beer every 6 hours till you see her eating/chewing cud. I do believe thats right (the every 6 hours)


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

nannysrus said:


> Warm dark beer every 6 hours till you see her eating/chewing cud. I do believe thats right (the every 6 hours)


Well that is where I went wrong. I only gave it to her once. I will restart the beer and do it every 6 hours now.

She still has diarrhea and clearly her rumen is still not working. I am in the process of doing another fecal right now.

It is supposed to rain later today so when the goats gather in the barn to stay dry, I will attempt to steal cud from another goat. I will use a spoon or something this time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are you giving probiotics daily 3-4 hours after all meds? the Beer does not need to be flat...but should be room temp..darker the better..

Ive had great luck using digest 911..its for horses and really works... goat hiker shared another one I ordered called Angel Maker...

CD antitoxin is needed while the rumen is compromises
Milk of magnesia can also help her rumen...it wont help the runs...keeping her well hydrated is important...15 cc per 60#

Best wishes


----------

